# my dilemma/"fork in the road" decision



## itsmacko (Jan 1, 2015)

*Background*: I knew nothing when I first joined the army, all I wanted was to be a Ranger and combat MOS, knew nothing about how recruiters worked or the snakey shit they pull to get you in and their lack of care for getting you what you want.

I enlisted as a reservist MP in an abusive, ass backwards unit.. they demoted me when I had a disagreement with the CO and ended up becoming UnSat because I didn't want to go back. CO refused to sign me to a PSYOPS unit 90 miles closer to my house to further my career and transportation hardship..  Moved to a different time zone, the rear det CO signed me out to an MI unit.

I will be starting my 6th year in March, during my time in, I've accumulated a mass of knowledge I wish I knew 5 years ago... and still as an E3 after all this time, is pretty humbling. My new unit is great. been recognized by my BDE CSM and an O5, so i'm no way a fucked up soldier.. pretty squared away, never failed a PT test, My NCOs know how long i've been in so i'm generally left alone and not treated like a private.

*Dilemma*: I'm waiting for my TS/SCI to be adjudicated.. I submitted everything to PSIP and OPM on Aug 5. still havent heard from an investigator, although all my friends have told me they stopped by regarding me. I was at-will fired from my civilian employer a month ago, (after a 10 day unpaid vacation) during the holiday block so jobs are impossible to come by mid Nov- New year so I have no job and a son and an apartment, my gf works. so, as I need a TS, to get a contracting job or even reclass, I requested an interim from my training NCO and the response I got was "it would be pointless to request an interim since your TS is so close to being adjudicated (this was Dec 8)," I've heard interims take about a week to instate since I have a secret clearance already.. 
Also, I am currently occupying a 35N slot. I was told that I wont get to school til 2016 due to the length and slots of 35N ait, which means I wont be able to be MOS Q'd as a November (SIGINT) til 2017.
My initial plans when I reclassed as MI was to go SIGINT go on a SOT deployment and go CI once I hit e5. because from what I was told, I had to be a prior MI MOS and a SGT to be eligible as a CI SA.. from what someone else told me was wrong, all I need is to be E4 prior service... I should be making e4 in feb (waiver, soonest) - may (6 mos tig, at the latest)

*What I want**: *I want my Military career to beef up my resume, I want to work with a SF team, I want battle theater experience. I want to fill my accomplishment void. I want things that will look good to PD's and three letter agencies.. its been 5 years and have gotten no where
*

*
*The Possibilities*: 
-wait for my E4 (Who knows if my CO will feel comfortable promoting a nonmosq soldier, its always a possibility he might say "i'm not promoting you til you go to school") then go CI.
-reclass as either sierra (SIGINT) or HUMINT if my CO holds out on my e4
-Go to an AD recruiter and take 18x..

Suggestions? input? was my post eligible?


----------



## Il Duce (Jan 1, 2015)

@itsmacko 

1. TS/SCI adjudication takes some time, the backlog is way down from years ago but it's still a lengthy process.  You're just going to have to wait.  Most jobs take a little time to go through the application process so I'd recommend you apply to the places you're interested in and put 'TS/SCI being adjudicated" on the application.  You can update your resume when the clearance is finalized.

2. I'd go back to your training NCO at your unit, then at your higher HQs, all the way up to the MIRC if you have to looking for training opportunities.  If the wait for 35N AIT is that long there are likely a host of opportunities before then.  FOUNDRY training and language training are almost always available and funded.  The training will help you in your career long-term and in the short-term may provide you some employment and benefits as you go through the civilian job application process.

3. You might look into an active duty tour (ADOS or COADOS).  The application process takes some time and they'll likely be looking for someone MOSQ.  However, if you find a good fit that might be a way to expedite your AIT.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 1, 2015)

Mod hat off, SF hat on:

@itsmacko ... there is more going on here than you are saying, You just got your E-3 and are waiting for your E-4, after nearly 6 years....  I know ARNG promotions are slow, but you are not telling us everything.

We have other members who went NG or RES, got put into bad units (like soup sammich fucked up), changed units, got in pissing contests with leadership.... and still made mandated promotions to E-5, based on training days/contact time and got deployments...

You are not doing anybody any favors by withholding information....   which is evident in this statement:



itsmacko said:


> I want my Military career to beef up my resume, I want to work with a SF team, I want battle theater experience. I want to fill my accomplishment void. I want things that will look good to PD's and three letter agencies.. its been 5 years and have gotten no where



Personally, from the way you stated things in the entire post,  if you came up for a SOT-A slot to support my ODA, I'd ask for you to be assigned somewhere else.   My spidey senses are tingling, as by what you haven't said as by what you have.

Oh, the key thing you said that shows you are a huge dud... is that it's all about you....  there are no comments about what you contributed to your units or your teams or other soldiers, it's about how everybody has failed you, not about how you have failed yourself.  And, nowhere do you speak about your interactions with your peers who are now superiors....  what did they do differently, what did they contribute?

So.........  Quit fucking whining and take a good hard look at what you have contributed or not contributed, not what you have been given or not been given.   NOBOBY will give you anything if you do not work for it and contribute to your immediate sphere of influence.

Think about what I've said...   and then fill us in on the real story.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2015)

@itsmacko , I could not begin to advise you on your dilemma, but I've seen a bunch of "these" threads in the past.  They always end two ways, the OP does not know or understand who is his audience is and gets butt-hurt over the feedback...or, the OP does understand who his audience is and come's clean, and get's some really solid advice.  Just a little well intended advice.  Good luck.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 1, 2015)

itsmacko said:


> *Background*: I knew nothing when I first joined the army, all I wanted was to be a Ranger and combat MOS, knew nothing about how recruiters worked or the snakey shit they pull to get you in and their lack of care for getting you what you want.
> 
> I enlisted as a reservist MP in an abusive, ass backwards unit.. they demoted me when I had a disagreement with the CO and ended up becoming UnSat because I didn't want to go back. CO refused to sign me to a PSYOPS unit 90 miles closer to my house to further my career and transportation hardship..  Moved to a different time zone, the rear det CO signed me out to an MI unit.
> 
> ...



Not meaning to dog pile here, but I agree with @xSFmed, in that your not telling us anything. Your intro and profile speak rather loudly for someone with the time in that you have. Your writing skills, all the above, are very unimpressive. Have you done anything regarding formal education after high school? Formal education counts inside, and outside of the military.The only thing we have to go on, is what you have written so far.


----------



## itsmacko (Jan 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> @itsmacko ... there is more going on here than you are saying, You just got your E-3 and are waiting for your E-4, after nearly 6 years....  I know ARNG promotions are slow, but you are not telling us everything.
> 
> We have other members who went NG or RES, got put into bad units (like soup sammich fucked up), changed units, got in pissing contests with leadership.... and still made mandated promotions to E-5, based on training days/contact time and got deployments...
> 
> ...




i put the info in what I felt was relevant, my rank and TIS for CI. 

my disagreements with my first has nothing to do with what I'm asking for but since you want me to clear it up, fine..

My commander put me in for WLC. he PCS'd and his XO took over and the first the new CO did was withdraw me from it,
I was denied an RST to watch my brother graduate from USC while the same drill some fat cant pass a PT test private who totaled her car one drill weekend cuz she doesnt pay attention was approved an RST cuz it was her fucking birthday. the unit promoted my team leader then told him to take his rank off the next drill because they lost the paper work they promoted him with, I requested a closer unit due to a transportation hardship and was denied for no reason and even his own UA gave me IG's number because he was abusing his rank and not giving any of the soldiers what they felt they needed, unit was inherited and maintained horribly.. I hated how the unit was run.. disagreed with them in every way. as for the demotion, I requested an RST for a career employment decision, they, once again made me attend drill so I didnt go this time... got a threatening voicemail from my PL.. when i didnt sign in at drill at 0700, I was demoted at 0730 via 4187 and flagged immediately.. so I didnt show up for a year. I moved, found a new unit and RST'd til I settled in.

what I contribute to my current unit or have been recognized for is once again irrelevant, I only mentioned the demotion because I felt it was necessary due to CI's rank requirements.. and it is about me... Im here asking for help

anything else you need me to clear up on for better understanding?

thank you for reading, and asking me to elaborate


----------



## itsmacko (Jan 1, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Not meaning to dog pile here, but I agree with @xSFmed, in that your not telling us anything. Your intro and profile speak rather loudly for someone with the time in that you have. Your writing skills, all the above, are very unimpressive. Have you done anything regarding formal education after high school? Formal education counts inside, and outside of the military.The only thing we have to go on, is what you have written so far.



I just couldn't find a legible way to write what I did lol. Yes, I did attend college, and am a pretty decent writer.


----------



## Il Duce (Jan 1, 2015)

@itsmacko recommend you go back and edit your second post for grammar and content.  It may help your case on being 'a pretty decent writer.'  @Ooh-Rah is giving you sound advice, the way you present yourself can shut a lot of doors or vice versa.


----------



## itsmacko (Jan 1, 2015)

Il Duce said:


> @itsmacko recommend you go back and edit your second post for grammar and content.  It may help your case on being 'a pretty decent writer.'  @Ooh-Rah is giving you sound advice, the way you present yourself can shut a lot of doors or vice versa.



how can I delete/edit posts here? I'm trying to muliti task, sorry


----------



## Brill (Jan 1, 2015)

itsmacko said:


> I was denied an RST to watch my brother graduate from USC while the same drill some fat cant pass a PT test private who totaled her car one drill weekend cuz she doesnt pay attention was approved an RST cuz it was her fucking birthday. the unit promoted my team leader then told him to take his rank off the next drill because they lost the paper work they promoted him with, I requested a closer unit due to a transportation hardship and was denied for no reason and even his own UA gave me IG's number because he was abusing his rank and not giving any of the soldiers what they felt they needed, unit was inherited and maintained horribly.. I hated how the unit was run.. disagreed with them in every way. as for the demotion, I requested an RST for a career employment decision, they, once again made me attend drill so I didnt go this time... got a threatening voicemail from my PL.. when i didnt sign in at drill at 0700, I was demoted at 0730 via 4187 and flagged immediately.. so I didnt show up for a year. I moved, found a new unit and RST'd til I settled in.



You are aware that the investigator will interview select members of your old unit?  Hell, recently they interviewed guys on the ODA I was attached to for a mobilization!  Anyone with a real or apparent axe to grind will not be looked at favorably for a clearance and ESPECIALLY for access to SIGINT.  Perhaps you should read more about Snowden.  The USG is taking this insider threat very seriously (I'm not saying you are a threat).

Also the long wait for AIT is curious as commanders are under pressure to be 100% MOSQ and a solider in a non-MOSQ billet for long periods require justification.


----------



## AWP (Jan 1, 2015)

You were an E-4 when the demotion took place, the one over you being late for drill? Then the part about not drilling for a year. None of that is doing you any favors and a gaining unit will take a hard look at you for that.

You're a Reservist but you want to be on a SOT-A? Those are Guard positions and while SOT-A's can hurt for members the odds of you deploying as a SOT-A are...marginal. Unless a new, huge war breaks out post 2017, you are grasping at the stars.

RE: waiting for schools. You are prior enlisted and MOSQ which means you are on the bottom of the list for school dates. The GWOT is over, funding is being cut, so school dates will be hard to come by. I doubt your unit is BS'ing you...but we're also back to the didn't drill/ busted from E-4. Commanders will not want to spend scarce retraining dollars on a high risk soldier, and on paper you're high risk. You need to absolutely bust your ass in your new unit, smoke EVERYTHING you touch, and then "do your time" until a school date opens up. It may suck, but that's reality. You need to prove to your new unit that you are a rock star bcause all of your actions will be under a microscope.

You can't edit posts unless you're vetted. You may want to take more time in typing/ proofreading your responses. We all make mistakes, but you have a lot.

Look, I'm not trying to jump your ass, but you need to think about what you're seeing in this thread. Cause and effect.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 1, 2015)

@itsmacko  Why did you get 10 days unpaid vacation and then fired from your job?


----------



## Grunt (Jan 1, 2015)

There is no need to rush so much my young brother! Take your time, think it out before you put it on "paper." You have a lot that you are wanting to say and you are trying to put it out out there in little blurbs. It's causing you to look just like you don't want to and that is that your writing ability isn't what it is or should be.

No one is going anywhere. No need to be multi-tasking right now. No need to impress us...just be honest and say what you need to say. One thing to remember that will carry you far is...brevity. Say what needs to be said, clearly and precisely in a well-written, short method.

With all that said...good luck. I wish you the very best.


----------



## itsmacko (Jan 1, 2015)

lindy said:


> You are aware that the investigator will interview select members of your old unit?  Anyone with a real or apparent axe to grind will not look favorably for a clearance and ESPECIALLY for access to SIGINT.  Perhaps you should read more about Snowden.  The USG is taking this insider threat very seriously (I'm not saying you are one).



I'm not worried about that. My old SL's, TL's and the UA can vouch for me. I never gave anyone a hard time.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 1, 2015)

@itsmacko ...  you argue a lot with the people you are asking for advice.  You're telling us that you are giving us the information you think is relevant.  What you deem as irrelevant may be more germane to this discussion than you think.

Again, it's not all about you and your wants, the needs of the Army/Guard/Reserves trump anything you want.  

Were you MOSQ as an MP?  That was never made clear.  If so, as a soldier who was demoted, for what appears to be a late request for time to advance his civilian career, and then voluntarily, with forethought did not attend drills for a year because as an E-3/E-4 he did not agree with Command - you will have a tough time getting any schools, period.   And all of this will come out in your TS vetting.... do not be surprised if you are denied any higher clearance than you hold.

Here is a clue for you...  some of the people reading and responding to this thread have a lot more experience dealing with soldiers with discipline and authority issues that you state you have.  Yes, you stated it indirectly and directly in your posts.


----------



## JK07 (Jan 1, 2015)

itsmacko said:


> I just couldn't find a legible way to write what I did lol. Yes, I did attend college, and am a pretty decent writer.



Bro if you're a "decent writer," then I'm Hemmingway. 

Let me offer you a little advice. You can't look someone in the eye when you talk to them or offer a firm handshake on an internet forum. The only thing people have to form their opinion of you is your written word. Not your appearance, body language or tone. People will judge you not just based on what you say, but also on how you say it. I'm not talking about anything more than middle school level grammar.

You say you are a "decent writer" yet your posts lack even the most basic grammar. That leads people to believe your're just lazy. The worst thing someone in SOF can say about support personnel is that they're lazy. There is nothing that is despised more. 

Just some food for thought.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 1, 2015)

itsmacko said:


> I just couldn't find a legible way to write what I did lol. Yes, I did attend college, and am a pretty decent writer.



"Typos" happen, and I have made my share of them. I am curious to see if you understand why I disagreed with the statements reflected above? I am not trying to be a smart ass here. Your answer could give me a starting point in helping you.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 1, 2015)

I can say that I would put you personally on every single shit detail I had at my disposal, and would fervently conspire with higher higher and lateral supervisors to construct more "projects" for you throughout the remainder of your flagged and un-reenlistable existence within the military.

Purely for deciding like a little fucking boy, to "not show up" for a year because you had tiny heart syndrome with an associated case of vaginal sandinitis. 

This is solely dependent upon the ability or lack therein to be able to beat you to within an inch of your life utilizing the UCMJ in hard copy, savoring the utilization of every chapter and paragraph applicable at my leisure to further beat you with negative paperwork ensuring that you'd never be able to enlist in anything other than 7-11 in the future, and at best be under hard incarceration since the modern military is scared of capital punishment at this point.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 1, 2015)

I am still blown away that you just decided to not show up for one year.

Now you want these people's help in furthering your career and want to support SOF units?

Good luck with that. You are probably better off just not showing up for a couple more years. Sorry if you think that's harsh, but you went UA and are upset that people might hold that against you and not let you into coveted, highly competitive slots. Should have thought of that before you went and made that big scene you did with your command.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 1, 2015)

You came here with an honest question looking for help and advice.  I can respect that, and you're certainly in the right place because the membership here is uniquely qualified to answer your questions.  The thing is, you are clearly not supplying sufficient details to allow those members who are willing and qualified to advise you to do so. 

You're selectively revealing details about a military career that most would charitably call substandard.  Your failure to be completely honest and forthcoming isn't helping you. 

What you have told us so far and the way you have comported yourself on this site is highly consistent with a self-absorbed person who has a great deal of maturing to do.  Perhaps that should be your 25m target. 

I will tell you that the last time I had a personal encounter with a Soldier with a record and attitude similar to yours he ended up in handcuffs.   Don't be that guy; straighten your shit out and stop blaming everyone else for your issues.


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 1, 2015)

When I was a young Marine I was somewhat of a hot head and thought I knew everything about everything. I had problems with authority and had big run ins with my first command. I had a rough time, always butting heads with my Platoon Sergeant. A fight I could obviously never win, but was too naive to take a different approach other than head first. Thankfully I had a great team leader who mentored me and taught me how to work under people I didn't necessarily like or respect as leaders. He showed me how to survive and thrive without being a sell out. I can tell you, it always revolved around what was best for my other Marines. I learned how to take one for the team, it may sucks for me and I might be totally against it, but if it was what was best for the Marines, it is what I had to do. 

It seems you never got to learn how to deal with higher like I did and took the path that you could just leave. Which is obviously helpful to no one. You abandoned your fellow Soldiers and took the selfish way out after swearing an oath to serve your country. In my first command because of the operations you were considered a "Deserter" if you were UA for 24 hours. You abandoned your fellow Soldiers and Country for 1 year. I am surprised you haven't faced harsher punishments and surprised you are still in the Army. 

As far as helping you in the situation you are in now. I am not in the Army nor the reserves so I do not have knowledge in the area. I am sure there are people on here who do have that knowledge, but it is anyone's guess if they are going to be willing to help you after your conduct in the Army and conduct on this board. All I can say is hopefully you have learned from what has happened in your past and learn from what the members on the board have said. I really do hope you can turn this around and be a productive member of the board and in society.

Best of luck to you,

Keith


----------



## pardus (Jan 2, 2015)

@itsmacko Everything about your story is weird and just a mess.  
I would be stunned if they granted you a TS clearance after your performance or lack thereof.
You didn't turn up for a year! You should be very grateful to still be allowed to wear a uniform in any capacity. I really don't understand why you weren't kicked out for that, particularly by a unit that demoted you for being 30min late. None of that ads up. If you were in my unit I would have had you discharged long ago. 

You need to take a long hard look at yourself and make some changes, quickly. Based on your posts here it seems like you have a shitty, self entitled attitude. 
No one owes you anything, you owe the Army, remember it was _you _that signed a legally and morally binding contract to become an MP. You owe the army the time on your contract in that job, regardless if it sucks or not.
You are incredibly lucky to still be in the Army and incredibly lucky to have been transferred. 
You need to really step up and be a decent Soldier now. 

I noticed you haven't answered TLDR20's question in posy #12. We would like to hear your answer.



Now, speaking as a moderator, You are *required* to fill out the information in your profile as per the rules* that you signed when you became a member here. If you think you can pick and choose what rules you follow on Shadowspear you are very much mistaken. 





* 2. We require members to fill out their profile before posting an introduction. The member's component and background are required. The "background field" must be filled out. You may list your military job/specialty (MOS) or units you serve(d) with. Civilian members can tell us what they do for a living.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 2, 2015)

pardus said:


> @itsmacko
> You didn't turn up for a year! You should be very grateful to still be allowed to wear a uniform in any capacity.



^This.

People can and do change all the time. No better time to change than the present. In fact, everyone should always be changing, because if you aren't getting better, than you are getting worse. Maybe you have come a long way from where you were when you went UA, but that doesn't mean you should end there.

Those offering advice on this board want nothing more than for you (or anyone else who may read this) to be the best Soldier, Airmen, Sailor, Marine possible. They won't coddle you, but they will walk along side you as you grow, offering advice and mentorship. Read old threads on here, you will see that those who go the farthest are the ones who take what is said and run with it. The diverse background here has been around the block once or twice, have a lot, and have dealt with plenty of 18 year old Private's who have done some incredibly dumb things. By seeking out their guidance, that's a great start. However, you should have been forthright about everything from the beginning. Forcing them to get that information out of you (without know who you are) results in people putting you on the shit bag pedestal. First impressions should not be a lasting impression, but it is usually very difficult to overcome that stigma. 

I wish you nothing but success and being the person who you want to be.


----------



## SpaceshipDoorGunner (Jan 5, 2015)

:-" I'm interested to see how much deeper this hole can get..


----------

